# Can a 14 year old walk dogs?



## Aria (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,
Me and my friend, both 14, are looking to set up a small dog-walking business. We are almost 15, if it matters. We'd generally get off school about ten to 4 on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays and 3 on Fridays & Wednesdays. And at lunch, we 45 minutes, so we could walk a dog then, if it was close by (our school is directly in the village.)

We aren't really sure what rates do charge though? We live near Glasgow in a rural area, if it helps. We both own a dog. I own a staffie mix and she owns a golden retriever. That's all the information I can think of at the moment. We were just wondering if it was legal/allowed.

Thanks!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Aria said:


> Hi,
> Me and my friend, both 14, are looking to set up a small dog-walking business. We are almost 15, if it matters. We'd generally get off school about ten to 4 on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays and 3 on Fridays & Wednesdays. And at lunch, we 45 minutes, so we could walk a dog then, if it was close by (our school is directly in the village.)
> 
> We aren't really sure what rates do charge though? We live near Glasgow in a rural area, if it helps. We both own a dog. I own a staffie mix and she owns a golden retriever. That's all the information I can think of at the moment. We were just wondering if it was legal/allowed.
> ...


Hello dear Aria. Welcome to the forum.

I can't think of any legal impediment as to why you shouldn't offer a dog walking service on a casual basis.

Three things:

1) I trust you've told your parents and they've okay'd it?

2) You would need your mum and dad to vet any people you were going to walk dogs for.

3) I trust you wouldn't be walking dogs in secluded areas. It should be an open route in view of houses/people.


----------



## Aria (Aug 23, 2013)

1) Yep, they've said yes

2) Okay, will do!

3) Completely open and mostly in daylight.

Thank you for the information! I was a tad unsure because of threads I'd seen here before.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Aria said:


> 1) Yep, they've said yes
> 
> 2) Okay, will do!
> 
> ...


Yes, taken in context, two students earning themselves a bit of extra pocket money. No harm in that.

But special emphasis on 2 and 3 *for your safety*. That's the world we live in!

Good luck to you both.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

i think you would need to be very careful as im not sure you could get insurance , most dog walkers these days are insured ,its a big responsibility you need to think of things like what would happen if you lost a dog or one got injured ?


----------



## Dogpsycho (Aug 18, 2013)

My question would be "can a 14yr old walk dogs SAFELY", as I don't believe it's just a question of taking a dog for a walk, but also taking the best care of "a family member", if the job is to be done well (and in order to get a good reputation - and, therefore, more work).

The dog may not "behave"/"listen" when given commands, might need protecting (from people, as well as animals and other dangers (there was recently a case where a dog died after being bitten by an adder, whilst on a walk), might need medical assistance whilst in your care (dogs can sometimes have things like heart attacks, strokes, etc) - and more. 

Should the dog get injured (in any way) on a walk, who's going to pay the vet fees ?

Whilst I appreciate the interest & thoughts behind the scheme, I think that it's a BIG responsibility and you might benefit from others who do similar work (as their business). I think the research would help you, in many ways.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, that is true. Though there is a differential between, as in this case, a student seeking to make a bit of extra pocket money and someone offering a professional dog minding service. It's like getting a boy scout washing your car for 'bob a job' week as opposed to going to a professional valeting service at a garage.

And of course, you are legally obliged to 'poop and scoop' if *you* are walking a dog, yours or somebody else's and keep it under control. Re the latter, hence the suggestion to get their mum and dad to vet the job, owner and dog.

Unless I've completely got hold of the wrong end of the stick young Aria and her friend are talking about a 'walking a little old lady's Yorkshire terrier or a busy professional's spaniel' type scenario.


----------



## Aria (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, probably those kinds of dogs, although there could be some big dogs too but my mum agrees I'm strong enough to handle them as when we got our dog, he was very strong and unruly until we trained him.

I'm going to have a vet emergency number on hand at all times and I know some canine first aid due to helping out at my vets. 

As for the dog not behaving/listening, we would keep the dog on the lead until we've maybe walked him a few times and the dog is familiar to us. There are no snakes where we live, and very few dangers as a lot of people in our community have dogs so most people are familiar with them and know how to act.

As for public liability insurance, we weren't sure whether to get it or not. 
If we didn't, we'd tell them upfront that we were fully reliant on them for dog insurance. Do we need to get insurance or take any other precautions?

One thing we weren't totally sure about was the price. How much would you pay a couple of teenage girls for a 1/2 hour walk or 1 hour walk or a 2 hour walk?


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Your parents could get you insurance for your birthday or you can pay them back with some of your earnings.



Cliverton is very good for dog walkers.

If I were you I would be reading tones of behaviour books and maybe looking at taking online courses once business is good.

Not really a behaviour book but In Defence Of Dogs shows you how the times have changed for dog ownership and its a good read.

Set up a facebook page for your business.


----------



## CatAttack (Nov 7, 2012)

How much is insurance, roughly?


----------



## Petgirl (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, You can.
When I was 12 I go all day with the dog from my neighbor


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

CatAttack said:


> How much is insurance, roughly?


Mine cost me £110 from cliverton and covers me for up to 5 dogs though I don't recomend you walk this many at first especially if your going door to door. I'm covered for a year.

If some dogs are not used to other dogs comming to their home they may react aggresively to canine vistors.

Its perfectly ok to turn dogs down if you feel they are unsuitable or you think someone more experienced should walk them :>


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Aria said:


> Hi,
> Me and my friend, both 14, are looking to set up a small dog-walking business. We are almost 15, if it matters. We'd generally get off school about ten to 4 on Mondays, Tuesdays and Thursdays and 3 on Fridays & Wednesdays. And at lunch, we 45 minutes, so we could walk a dog then, if it was close by (our school is directly in the village.)
> 
> We aren't really sure what rates do charge though? We live near Glasgow in a rural area, if it helps. We both own a dog. I own a staffie mix and she owns a golden retriever. That's all the information I can think of at the moment. We were just wondering if it was legal/allowed.
> ...


I would not allow you to walk my dogs for the following reasons:

1 You do not have sufficient skills, knowledge, ability, training or experience to be trusted with my dogs.
2 You cannot drive so would be unable to take a dog to the vets in the event of an emergency
3 You do not have a canine first aid qualification
4 You could not obtain the relevant insurance cover

If you do not have that insurance cover your parents would be liable to a civil action (have you checked they are happy to do this)?

There is no minimum LEGAL age to walk dogs, however once you start accepting money for a service you provide then you open yourself up to all sorts of statutory legislation.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

With regards to the law, no reason you can't walk dogs, BUT, it can not be on your lunchtime as you can not work during school hours, before 7am or after 7pm and it can't be more than an hour before school. You must also have a 2 week break at some time in the school holidays. During term you can only work a maximum of 12 hours per week total, no more than 2 hours a day on week days and sundays and up to 5 hours on saturday. Really, you aren't likely to get more than £3 an hour without insurance, experience, etc and at your age and if you are splitting that with your friend, you are going to get a maximum of £18 a week each.

No harm in doing a bit of advertising and seeing if anyone would be interested at the times you have said, obviously the most popular times are around lunch so that may also be an issue for you.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Legally yes as your both over 13 both can do part time work
There are hour restrictions can't remember them all but confident it was max of 5 on a Saturday and 2 on school days and Sundays

Only exceptions are from memory acting tv films etc and modelling

You mention becoming 15 soon think at that age your allowed 8 hours on Sat the rest is same

Ken


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

No, not legally. Because you have to be 18 to sign a contract. Which means you would need an adult to sign / be responsible for insurance, contracts and agreements and vet treatment.
I would also add that I`d be doubting the sanity of anyone letting kids walk their dogs in this day and age.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> No, not legally. Because you have to be 18 to sign a contract. Which means you would need an adult to sign / be responsible for insurance, contracts and agreements and vet treatment.
> I would also add that I`d be doubting the sanity of anyone letting kids walk their dogs in this day and age.


Not saying I personally would use this service, contract? That's a different matter altogether yes legally part-time work at that age. 
I expect that these two are going in their local neighbourhood asking owners or doing a poster campaign in known dog walking area. Getting into contracts I reckon is a potential minefield (though can see why it been suggested) I may be entirely wrong but I don't see these as a key holder getting the dog walking returning and locking up, I think this is a door knock pre-arranged time taking dog out and returning it home whilst owner is still in, for an agreed price per half or 1 hour walk.
Ken

PS good luck to you in your scheme I have seen an advert round here some time back by a 16 year old boy, and later saw him walking a dog in the park. To be honest having said I personally would not use the girls, when I broke my ankle I would have used a service like this for the recovery time.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Thought I would add my opinion  I would let you walk my Cavalier King Charles, he loves everyone! Wants to be with people , excellent recall , excellent off leash, small and not very strong, 9 years old and LOVES children especially my 13 year old nephew. 

My husky? Definitely not because he's a tinker and I don't trust him, and I would never put someone else in his firing line because I wouldn't want you to feel bad if he escaped ( which he is MORE than capable of doing) 

I think as long as the dog owners are responsible in judging whether you can handle their dog I can't see there being a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Aaand before I get accused of being a bad dog owner I live across the road from the vet so not driving is not a problem. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

If you have agreed price / times / etc... you have a contract. 
A minor cannot be liable and cannot be held to a written or verbal contract so the dog owner is liable for anything that happens, from the dog escaping and causing an accident, to a claim for cleaning bills because the dog jumped up to be friendly. 
So anyone giving a dog to a minor is taking a huge leap of faith that nothing will ever go wrong. 
Not a risk I`d take.
This is why jobs for minors (working in stables, shops etc) should be supervised ones.


----------



## CrystalKingdom (Sep 6, 2013)

I guess yo can both do it but you have to consider a few things as other members here said.

1) What happens if you run into another dog and a dog fight starts?
2) What happens if you run into a cat and the dog starts to chase the car and overpowers you and you loose the dog?
3) What happens if the dog is scared of loud noises or something and the dog somehow escapes you and you loose track of it?

Walking a dog is sure nice and you may be able to do with your own dogs, but what do you know about strangers dogs? They may tell you that their dogs are "well behaved" etc.. but sometimes people tend to "forget" that their dogs are a bit "spoiled" and have some bad manners and forget to tell you so you might end up walking a dog you can't control and might loose and then get into lots of trouble.

Here in Greece we too have kids walking dogs but most kids who do that in order to earn some pocket money they do it with dogs who belong to relatives or neighbors who's dogs the kids know VERY WELL and again some times there is a grown up supervising the walks.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> A minor cannot be liable and cannot be held to a written or verbal contract so the dog owner is liable for anything that happens, from the dog escaping and causing an accident, to a claim for cleaning bills because the dog jumped up to be friendly.
> So anyone giving a dog to a minor is taking a huge leap of faith that nothing will ever go wrong.


Back in the days of my distant youth, I used to walk my piano teachers Rottie. For fun.
He was huge, I was a midget. We got on fine apart from the odd time he almost dragged me into the thames... Then Piano teacher obviously had a word with his Policeman son, and realised, for the exact reasons above, it wasn't sensible. I was gutted.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We had a Dalmatian from me being about 8. At 14 my parents use to let me take her for walks. She was fabulous, a bit over protective though. A window cleaner just simply paid a nice compliment about her and she gave him a warning. Not a major problem there.

My friend arranged to meet me at the top of our street. As she was approaching she called the dog. I tried to block the dog from getting past me, she ran between my legs, which caused me to do a full somersault and then being dragged along the pavement. It is comical now but very painful at the time. I should have let her go but my instinct was to keep hold (I didn't think it all happened in a flash).

tbh whilst you are obviously a very sensible person I wouldn't allow you to take my dog for walk, even though my dog is trained and will walk nicely on the lead there is always the unexpected incident that can happen. I wouldn't risk your safety or my dogs.

There are people who would let you take their dog(s) for a walk, and would be grateful - please bear in mind what happen to me could happen to you. For me it could have been much worse if my friend had been at the other side of the road when she called her, I wouldn't have been able to write this post and warn you of the potential risks.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

if the place is genrally safe...and dog well trained ,placid and not too strong...


my son can walk our dog..he is 13 ...
I walked my dog at 11...
I would trust someone I knew well with a dog like Cheeky ..less with silly scrip..but my niece walked him! at 15!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't let a fourteen year old walk my dogs, no matter how much I liked or knew them.

When I had a woman come in to assist with my older dog, he wasn't being walked by her and he was looked after by my family member, still she had a contract with my dogs details and vet details and she had insurance in place.

If something happens to the dog, or the dog hurts another out on a walk, you will be liable. You can say you will only choose well behaved dogs, but dogs can be unpredictable and when you go to see them they seem fine, but when they see a cat or a bird, they go crazy. When dogs get spooked they can back out of their collars or rip the lead from your hands, for all of these reasons you need insurance because if a persons dog were to be hurt, you would be liable to pay for it, not their own insurance.

What would happen if the dog were to become lame or ill? They may be insured, but maybe not and even if they are some vets want paying first.

Maybe try volunteering somewhere, I know my vets helps younger kids out if they want to work with animals. Or some rescues may let you help out and the experience will be good if you still want to do this when you are old enough to go it alone.



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Thought I would add my opinion  I would let you walk my Cavalier King Charles, he loves everyone! Wants to be with people , excellent recall , excellent off leash, small and not very strong, 9 years old and LOVES children especially my 13 year old nephew.


You are very trusting, to allow a fourteen year old with three posts on a forum to walk your dog.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> if the place is genrally safe...and dog well trained ,placid and not too strong...
> 
> my son can walk our dog..he is 13 ...
> I walked my dog at 11...
> I would trust someone I knew well with a dog like Cheeky ..less with silly scrip..but my niece walked him! at 15!


You have a good point, knowing your dog and knowing the person who would like to walk the dog.

Our children are adults ranging from 28 to 33. I have no problem with my son walking Duke (a Staffie), but I have reservations with my step-son walking him. He hasn't been brought up with dogs. He has no idea of the risks with walking a Staffie or how strong they are. The fact that Duke will wag his tail in readiness to greet people in the Street doesn't not mean people want to meet him and he needs to be on a short lead with verbal commands.

We did have a problem one evening where my step-son was willing to walk Duke.  I very nicely suggested I would walk him later.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

A girl used to walk my dogs for me while I was on holiday from about the age of 12. She is sensible and knew my dogs so I trusted her. She did it for about three years, but she's too busy now. Still, I would be happy to let her walk my dog, but not a business with 14 year olds, sorry.

I'd want someone who could drive incase my dogs needed to go to the vet.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> A girl used to walk my dogs for me while I was on holiday from about the age of 12. She is sensible and knew my dogs so I trusted her. She did it for about three years, but she's too busy now. Still, I would be happy to let her walk my dog, but not a business with 14 year olds, sorry.
> 
> I'd want someone who could drive incase my dogs needed to go to the vet.


I don't think being able to drive would be a requirement for me. Simply because on a walk with a dog the car is either at home or in a car park, you still have to get the dog to the car.

imo a mobile phone is more essential than a car as a dog walker can call a pet friendly taxi service. The vets we have used and use have their own van to collect pets. I would suggest the young person makes enquiries as to the availability of such services and negotiates a deal, in case of an emergency.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I don't think being able to drive would be a requirement for me. Simply because on a walk with a dog the car is either at home or in a car park, you still have to get the dog to the car.
> 
> imo a mobile phone is more essential than a car as a dog walker can call a pet friendly taxi service. The vets we have used and use have their own van to collect pets. I would suggest the young person makes enquiries as to the availability of such services and negotiates a deal, in case of an emergency.


Well yes, but here there are no taxi's, mobile phones don't work either! So for me personally, a car is essential if I were to use a dog walker.


----------



## Cruella De Vil (Sep 25, 2013)

No I personally wouldn't use a 14 yr old to walk dogs, as dogs can be unpredictable, BUT, is is it really that different to allowing a 13 yr old babysit kids, who can be even more unpredictable than the dogs?!


----------



## catzisme (Dec 19, 2013)

Cruella De Vil said:


> No I personally wouldn't use a 14 yr old to walk dogs, as dogs can be unpredictable, BUT, is is it really that different to allowing a 13 yr old babysit kids, who can be even more unpredictable than the dogs?!


In fairness, i wouldn't let a 13 year old watch my children either! sorry OP, its not that i have anything against you, i don't know you, but i think like others have said, i would not trust my puppies. Also, i am an adult woman and i have trouble sometimes controlling my dalmatian puppy, so i think you might struggle. Perhaps look into doing house sitting, or pet sitting, till you are old enough to dog walk? 
Or perhaps speak to people whose dogs you know well, and walk them to start with? 
For me i would say no based on the surprising strength of a dog (for example a dog who can tell a bitch is on heat) and also the lack of ability to get a dog to the vets urgently. 
Just my thoughts, but don't be disheartened.

also, cruella de vil, i feel like i should be worried. i have two dalmatian pups. :001_huh:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Aria said:


> Yeah, probably those kinds of dogs, although there could be some big dogs too but my mum agrees I'm strong enough to handle them as when we got our dog, he was very strong and unruly until we trained him.
> 
> *I'm going to have a vet emergency number on hand at all times *and I know some canine first aid due to helping out at my vets.
> 
> ...


It's not enough to have the phone number of a vet. You have to have the phone number of each dog's own vet. That vet should have their medical history. The dog might be on medication that conflicts with treatment offered by a second vet who didn't know about the medication the dog was on.

There's no way I'd let a 14-15 year old walk my dogs. I think it would be a rare person of that age who could assert themselves appropriately in an emergency situation such as a dog fight or road accident.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I wouldn't let my 21 year old sister walk mine - she has no clue, bless her.


----------

